

Is Bill Gates damaging public education and undermining democracy? - fidgross
http://dissentmagazine.org/article/?article=3781

======
iwwr
Whatever the deficiencies of the Gates Foundation, at least they are trying to
improve things and with their own money. Children today are not helped by
being "tied to the land", with teachers paid regardless of performance.

Perhaps people like John Taylor Gatto need to receive more attention.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Taylor_Gatto>

